# Amazing things seen while fishing



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anybody ever experienced something amazing while fishing..something you've never seen before.....please share......I was on a boat on the St. Bernard river fishing for whatever was biting....I knew there were very big fish in the river because the last time I was out we saw a huge alligator gar coming up for air...it had to be 6 ft long...well we were fishing on top oyster beds and off to the side there were some grass blades and an estimated 40" to 50" redfish tailing...I tried to cast at it with my Penn levelwind on a Daiwa pole (big) but I couldn't get it to eat.....I've also seen needle nose gar shooting out of the water after my shrimp swimming like a surfboard with only it's tail in the water









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Some friends and I were wade fishing a couple of summers ago in Sargent. It was around September, and the water was the clearest I had ever seen it. Bait and sharks were all around us. We did not catch any trout because I think the water was so clear.

Anyway, as we were wade fishing, a pod of what, I don't know, were jumping about twenty feet in the air. The were a little too far and out from the beach to exactly identify them,. They jumped for about 15 to 20 minutes and stopped. Out best guess was some type of rays.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Some friends and I were wade fishing a couple of summers ago in Sargent. It was around September, and the water was the clearest I had ever seen it. Bait and sharks were all around us. We did not catch any trout because I think the water was so clear.
> 
> Anyway, as we were wade fishing, a pod of what, I don't know, were jumping about twenty feet in the air. The were a little too far and out from the beach to exactly identify them,. They jumped for about 15 to 20 minutes and stopped. Out best guess was some type of rays.


That's cool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

20 plus years ago wade fishing the Bolivar Surf, a 6 or 7 foot Tarpon cleared the water about 50 feet in front of us. That was amazing,


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a place on Caney Creek. I about three Junes ago I had finished mowing the grass and was all hot and sweaty and popped open a cold beer to cool off. I was leaning against my fence in the back yard, which is on the creek side, when I saw a large wake coming up creek. I told myself, here comes a school of baits fish. Within a matter of seconds the wake had traveled about 40 yards and was right in front of me. The wake was so large it had about three or four hills at point and tail wake spread to bulk heads on both sides of the creek.

It kind of look like a ghost ship was passing through. Whatever it or they were was traveling so fast, about the speed a six year can ride a bike, it cruised right pass me. By the time I thought about throwing at bait at it, it was going past my neighbors house. I watched cruise up the creek as it angled toward the bank and made its way back towards center as it approached the Chambliss Bridge.

I have spoke to several friends and residents about it. Some say big gar, alligator, bull shark or heard of reds. Whatever it was it was big, strong and fast.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

One of the coolest experiences was having a porpoise come up along side my boat in Cedar Cove in San Antonio bay and just look at us. It roled over on it side and I had the distinct feeling it was eyeing us. It then just peeled off in big curve leaving mud boils with each stroke of tail.

Joe


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Last year while gigging on December 1st, I was standing next to our lit pier in probably a little over knee deep water talking to a gentlemen standing on the pier, I had my light on, and I was talking to the guy and he got really wide-eyed, and told me to turn around. The water was so clear that he saw this flounder coming from far away (because he was higher up on the pier) and I look behind me to see a 26 1/2" flounder hauling butt my way. By the time I was fully turned around he disappears into the mud cloud I made with my feet. So I sat there very still talking to the guy again, when finally the mud cleared and I looked down and the flounder was laying ON my foot! Craziest thing ever and I had to stir him up and chase him down because I didn't want to gig my foot! Haha but after I came back to the pier, me an the gentleman both agreed that it was one of the coolest things we had ever seen.

More to come
Dillon


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

This thread is going to become popular...


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Fishing the surfside jetty at the end in really clear water and catching a few trout deep when were watching out towards the shipping lane where, I am not suree whatt, that came up out of the water. About 6-8 ft up turning a flip and back into the water. Very large something but possibly a shark.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Was fishing near San Luis Pass w a buddy about 5 yrs ago and noticed a boat about 75 yds from us looked deserted. Pulled in closer as we were about to move to a diff spot and realized it wasn't deserted after all...a guy and a chick were actually in it doing the nasty...and they just kept right on going! So we veered off and went on our way. But I think that could be considered something you don't see everyday while bay fishing!


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Gigging sometime in the winter last year- saw 3 flounder (all well over 20") laying side by side each within about a foot of each other! Wish I had a camera but I was too busy stacking 'em on my gig like pancakes lol.

1 mile out of the Port A jetties, we were motoring in at 30 mph when a Ray with about a 5 foot wingspan comes out of the water a solid 8 foot and missed the boat by no more than 6 feet- that one woulda hurt.

At Hospital Rocks 35-40 miles out of Port A, we watched 70+ lb Wahoo jump 10-15 feet out of the air chasing flying fish- we were so close we could see the stripes all lit up on the Wahoo and close enough to see the flying fish struggling in the Hoo's teeth when they got chomped. Looked like there were around 30 fish jumping.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Approx 25 years a good friend and I were fishing at Lake Livingston and we decided to go down the "pipeline" Almost to the end, we looked to the right and there were two beautiful females sunbathing on the front of this speedboat without any suits. We eazed on *REAL SLOW* as to not throw a *"wake"* or to disturb and neither made any attempt to put clothes on. 
It was a nice sunny day and they were enjoying the sun as were we. *LOL*


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

A couple of years ago, we were fishing Chocolate Bayou. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw what looked like dorsal fins crossing the bayou. I said, "What is that?" turned out it was 8 hogs swimming from one side to another.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Several times while shark fishing at night in Sargent I've seen the phosphorescence in the water so thick it would light up the beach every time a wave crashed. It looked like someone broke open a million glow sticks and dumped them in the water. That by far is the most awe inspiring thing I've ever seen, on the water or off.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pulling up to the South Shoreline of West Matagorda Bay one morning we could see in the early dawn a porpoise acting funny. When I shut the outboard down to drift in the porpoise pushed over to my boat a baby porpoise that was obviously dead. We didn't know what to do but as the boat would drift away the mother would push the baby to us again so while she watched from inches away we grabbed the baby and pulled it into the boat.

We said something like "we'll take care of your baby for you" and after looking at us for a few moments she nodded her head and swam away.

The baby had a bullet hole in its head and was getting pretty ripe.

That really got to us and I think of it every time that I pull up to that shoreline.

TH


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

In 1998 night wadefishing in west bay my buddy and I were throwing topwaters over a reef during a full moon. We both had quite a few fish on our stringers. We were about 10-15 yards from shore. While I was fighting a fish I felt a tug on my stringer and heard some thrashing. I thought awe hell it's a shark but to my amazement it was a small coyote trying to snatch my fish.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Driving the boat around the Bolivar beach front on a calm day looking for mud boils, flotsam, or any kind of activity, I saw something red floating and approached slowly.

When I got close I saw it was a big red grapefruit bag similar to a do-net bag. Surprising thing was the fanning redfish tail sticking out of the open end.

I'd caught plenty of Bullreds at that point and knew I wanted to help it get out, so I picked up the bag to release it. Planning on it being similar to releasing one from a net LOL.

That Red had been resting in that bag for quite a while apparently. Kind of like what I would guess riding a bull would be like. Full of energy, not wore out like the Bullreds in the net on the boat.

Wish I'd taken pictures or had a video camera on board, would have made a great Don't Mess With Texas ad.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Roughly 45 years back, my dad and I had been fishing West Bay near where Chocolate Bayou runs into it. We were in one of those old tri-hulls with back to back seats. My dad was driving the boat, and I was sitting on top of the seats with my feet in the seat where my butt was supposed to be. All of the sudden, no warning, a porpoise surfaces just a few feet from me! It was just playing beside our moving boat. I darn near sheet my drawers from shock! Of course then I had a good laugh at myself.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Saw a pink dolphin over in Calcasieu a few years back.


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

A few years ago, a buddy and I were fishing salmon in Northern British Columbia, Canada. We had just found a new spot on the river with a rock jutting out into the current creating an awesome back Eddie filled with salmon. We fished a few hours, when I noticed 2 grizzly bears coming onto our rock (yeah, thinking it was our rock was probably our first mistake). One bear stayed at the base of the rock while the second one strolled right up to us. We were backed right up against the river with the bear literally 5 feet away from us. We were releasing all salmon that day though so luckily had nothing much of interest for the bear. It just sniffed around for about 5 minutes and both went on their way. Needless to say, after we cleaned out our drawers, we packed up and ran away. Never did fish that rock again. Very cool though. And humbling. Snapped a couple of pics. Good times!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

So.... This is a "fish story" thread.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*really......*



kja88 said:


> So.... This is a "fish story" thread.


 what brought this on  :an6: help help!!


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Saw something like this in the hunting forum...thought it might be interesting to see what people have seen while fishing...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Fishing some winding creeks for reds one day and me and my buddy happened upon a couple really enjoying(especially the female) their Sunday afternoon on the deck of their johnboat. Glad my kids sat that one out, woulda been hard to explain.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

I have also seen a flounder in water so shallow that it's topside was out of the water at times- no more than 2" of agua.....

































I gigged it.


----------



## STAR2004 (Dec 24, 2013)

Two years ago a neighbor and I were drifting near marker 79 in the ULM and noticed a large, dark object suddenly shot underneath the boat and headed toward a small channel between the spoils. From a distance we could see it, but had no idea what it was. My neighbor said it was just a bait ball of mullet. I thought not. As we trolled toward it, it finally surfaced -- a manatee. What a surprise. It was in winter and water temps were in the high 50's. It milled around us for several minutes before disappearing heading south in the ICW. I have since been told by someone at PINS that there is a group that often can be found in the south Padre Is area into northern Mexico. The thing literally was the size of a hippo.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

In 8th grade New Years Day. Buddy of mines mom took him and I into town (CC) to fish off a pier on CCBay for the day and were fishing at the end left with a couple of older Hispanic dudes we met. They were pretty beer drunk by two or so and one of the brothers lines (old 309 type with 100lb and spark plugs for weight type set ups) was hung up about 60 feet out or so and he decided to take off his shirt and jump in to get it. Warm day of 75 or so for that time of year but very windy. Anyway he gets out a ways and starts struggling so his brother throws their cooler. Guy goes down by time cooler floated close enough and the brother goes in after him. My buddy and I were telling some there to go call 911 and after a minute or so the brother starts struggling also about 50' out. My budding throws one of our smaller spin rods and I grab their other 309 or whatever and chunk it to him also. He wraps the line on the 309 around his arm a few times and I literally reeled him in. We got him to the pier and as I'm holding the rod my buddy (year younger than me) gets under the pier and holds him up til more grown ups get there. There were some there but weren't doing **** til we got him to the pier. Dude was passed out and cut all to hell from the fishing line. So some other grown ups get there and finally fireman. We got pushed out of he way literally by a couple of the men talking to the fireman and cops literally saying they saved tis dudes life. My buddy and I packed our **** and went to wait for his mom who was picking us up at three. Didn't think to much of it except what ******** those two men were. Lol. Came out on the news two days later that they found the first brothers body.


----------



## Ladynpink (Aug 20, 2013)

Me and my husband were fishing around crooked channel about 2 year ago catching a few trout. About 50 yards behind the boat a Porpoise jumped out of the water 7 times. The first jump it cleared the water 10-12' each jump after that was a little lower. It was something to see. I still don't like it when they try to take my trout off of my hook.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

We used to pull past J-Hook in POC park the boat walk across the beach and fish the surf in late summer. Was standing on the second sand bar fishing the gut and doing pretty good with a white queen cocohoand char tail on the trout. When what I thought was a good red hit and started singing out the drag I mean I was holding on and the light rod was bent double. I had some of the first 30lb kelvlar line on a Calcutta 200 and a 6' Tarpon came 5' out of the water. His 3rd jump I had the line tight and his gill plates snapped the line. It was a beautiful sight.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fishing in surfside area one day was running back towards the boat ramp and noticed a huge wake cruising down the old intercoastal and instantly thought big school of reds but as we got closer I noticed a big dark object underneath the surface it finally popped up and turns out it was a manatee. We followed it for awhile making sure no one would hit it and called tpwd telling them about it. It was pretty awesome sight!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone sent me this today. Anyone want to embed it for me?


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I was working a top water at mustang island state park surf and as I was watching my lure come over the bar a cownose ray leaped out of the water about 10' into the air about 30' behind my lure. One of the coolest things Iâ€™ve ever seen. 

Another cool thing Iâ€™ve seen was some buddies and I rented a cabin in the boat hole one summer. At night the generator ran out of gas but before we good get it going there were streaks of luminescence in the water from trout catching shrimp. At first we didn't know what it was then we swirled our rod in the water and it made the same effect. Another cool thing I will never forget.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Had a pompano jump in the boat with us as we were running a shoreline near the POC jetties doing about 30 mph. Never seen that before! It was a keeper too so we through it in the fish box.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

i once did see a bald eagle swoop down and catch a rattler in the middle of west bay over confederate reef to be exact. then i threw a chickenboy where the rattler was and snagged a piggy perch. then i shotgunned a keystone and called it a day.

jt


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I was flounder gigging near Pass Cavallo back in the '70s and I waded up on a Saw Fish right near the bank where there was a little wash out gut near the shore. Thought it was a log until my coleman lantern light spooked him. All heck broke loose and he turned and came right at me on his escape. Man. that was one evil looking beast! Almost a "pants go brown" moment!

Git' you some Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades for covered porches
Plantation Shutters & Blinds
2cool discounts
call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

When I was a kid I was fishing on the bank of a heavily wooded creek. Two squirrels ran down a Liveoak tree about 30 feet away. 

Very quietly, a larger owl glided down, snatched a squirrel, and flew in front of me. The owl just made a soft ruffling sound, very stealthy. The other squirrel ran around chattering for a few minutes than scooted back up the tree. 

..........................

I was wading a freshwater lake and a large Osprey dove in the water right behind me. Sounded like a bowling ball hitting the water and scared the **** out of me.

.................................

Also saw a Bald Eagle fight an Osprey over the same fishing hole, right over my head. That was a National Geographic moment. 

Have fun
RFA


----------



## taurusfisherwoman32 (Jun 14, 2013)

About a month ago me n my fish ing buddy were doin' some night fishing up in the GSU cut.i kept hearing something on the bank...but thought it was my imagination .a few minutes later we saw what looked like the lochness monster swimming to the other side. It was about 150 yards away from us and swam about 200 to 250 yards across! !!#was pretty impressive ....never even slowed down...


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

Seems like i always see something cool and unique whenver i head to the coast. Last time in Seadrift in the intercoastal i see a small family of porpoise playing "catch" with a mullet. one would grab the mullet, toss it to its buddy and the buddy would toss it back...this went on for about 15 minutes.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Was fishing one day at the south jetty (Galveston) the water was unusally clear and I looked down and about 2 feet under the surface there was a group of 3 cow nose rays swimming by.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

2 years ago me and a buddy were about 20 miles offshore running all the shrimp boats, and platforms sight fishing cobia. Only had 1 in the boat and just couldn't seem to find them. We decided to tie up to a small platform in about 70' of water and start chumming. We put out chum bags full of ground shrimp and got a great slick going. About an hour later a monster whale shark just pops up right beside the boat. It must have been 30 ft long. The bad part was both of our phones were dead so we don't have any pics. But it was an experience I will never forget. The giant fish circled our boat for at least an hour. He had probably 20-30 cobia swimming around him and we got our limit. The really cool part is he would stick his head up out of the water onto the side of the boat and his eyeball would look back and forth at me and my buddy. We sat there and rubbed his head, he would go back down and come right back up for us to touch. It was awesome.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Not so much amazing as embarassing...

...several years ago we were visiting some good friends in Florida. They live in Melbourne about 5 minutes from the Indian River. I took off to do some fishing in a rented kayak- well I'm paddling through what can only be described as a tunnel of mangroves and the sun isn't quite up yet so it's dark as hell in there.

Suddenly on one side something huge surfaces and blows out a huge spray of water. Scare the bejesus out of me and I turtled the kayak.

A few minutes later it was light enough to see what scared me and it was a giant freaking manatee (ended up seeing several while fishing) and the water I was in was maybe waist-deep & gin clear. Ended up being a good trip though.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Offshore out of the Florida Keys about 10 years ago, we thought we saw a big couch floating in the water with just a little sticking up. Immediately we thought about dolphin being under it so we went over. Wasn't a couch at all - was an ocean sunfish. Talk about a weird looking creature! Wasn't expecting to see that so unfortunately no pictures. Was as big as the 18' boat we were on and had to be well over 1,000 pounds. Once we got close, it dove back underwater but still got to see it. Very cool experience.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

One time I was fishing POC and did not see a boat all day!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Sometime in the 80â€™s during late summer/early Fall (September ?) we were fishing for bull reds on the beach near San Luis Pass in a relatively calm, gentle surf. Location was near Access Road #6 a few miles west of the pass. I had my Toyota pickup parked parallel next to the tide line on dry sand as I always do. Close to evening and my brother and I were wading a couple surf rods out to the 2nd bar to cast. About half way out, realized something was not right. Then it hit me, the relatively shallow 1st sandbar was suddenly up to our necks and I looked back to the beach and saw a surge of ocean water running past my truck and went all the way up to the dunes, more than 100 feet past my truck. The surge was hitting the sides of my tires and washing over the top of my truck. We immediately raced back to the beach and realized as the high water retreated back to the gulf, it sucked the sand under my tires to the frame. The truck was not going anywhere. Ended up jacking each of the four tires out of the sand and just about the time we got to the 4th tire, my brother noticed the water in the surf was again sucking way out. And sure enough, seconds later here comes another 2 foot high wall of water coming up the beach. Same thing, the surge went all the way to the dunes and sunk the tires again. Fortunately this time there were some helpful people that were able to pull me out. After getting pulled free, packed the poles and called it a day. Obviously some kind of a tidal surge (wave) hit us that day, have fished more times than I can count since then and have never seen anything like it since.


----------



## jbird8791 (Feb 1, 2013)

Couple years back while running a narrow cut by Bastrop Bay we had to stop the boat to not run over a bobcat swimming across.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

It's amazing what you see in the out of doors when you spend a lot of time out there and pay attention. Back in about '72 or '73 my dad , brother and myself had tied off the the sunken barge at the North jetty when all a of a sudden mullet started flying out of the water all around the boat. We're like what the hell. Then we saw why, a huge manta ray came out of the water right behind the boat. I can't remember exactly but it ccompletely cleared the water. That thing had to be 12 to 14 ft. wide.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Seen air or gas bubbling up from trinity bay the other day. I have no idea what it was but a 10 foot circle of water was boiling with something coming from the bay floor. Kinda scared me. I stayed clear.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

About 20 years ago at Port A -for about three nights in a row--every wave was full of cow nose rays-never have seen so many in one time--the waves were just dark with all of them in there.

two years ago some friends met me at POC--we went around the jetties to fish and anchored and hade caught a few fish when all of the sudden it felt like we were in a play ground the dolphins were all around us jumping waves doing flips smacking the water with their tales--we watched for about an hour--it was a great time--every time we get together it come s up --have a great new year--


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> Seen air or gas bubbling up from trinity bay the other day. I have no idea what it was but a 10 foot circle of water was boiling with something coming from the bay floor. Kinda scared me. I stayed clear.


I see this all of the time.


----------



## jcchapot (Jan 15, 2013)

5-6 years ago was wade fishing Free Mason near the chandeluer islands at night. We were catching a few trout but nothing great. Every once in a while something would pummel the topwater we would hear a huge splash and the line would break shortly after. Just when we can start to see in the lee dawn hours we start seeing stuff rolling on the surface but couldn't quite tell what it was. Once the sun came up we could finally see that it was tarpon. More than I have ever seen before or since. Hundreds And hundreds of them were moving east to west along the island. They were moving past the island from sun up until we left around 10 AM.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> Seen air or gas bubbling up from trinity bay the other day. I have no idea what it was but a 10 foot circle of water was boiling with something coming from the bay floor. Kinda scared me. I stayed clear.


If you drive a boat over it you will sink like a rock just like the ships in the Bermuda Triangle. Bubbles cause lack of bouyancy and down you go. No lie!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> Seen air or gas bubbling up from trinity bay the other day. I have no idea what it was but a 10 foot circle of water was boiling with something coming from the bay floor. Kinda scared me. I stayed clear.


I have septic lines from my camp run all over trinity bay.....I'm sorry nature called.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

stuckinfreeport said:


> It's amazing what you see in the out of doors when you spend a lot of time out there and pay attention. Back in about '72 or '73 my dad , brother and myself had tied off the the sunken barge at the North jetty when all a of a sudden mullet started flying out of the water all around the boat. We're like what the hell. Then we saw why, a huge manta ray came out of the water right behind the boat. I can't remember exactly but it ccompletely cleared the water. That thing had to be 12 to 14 ft. wide.


Hmmm same thing, same place, same time frame, don't think the one we saw was as big tho, maybe 6-7'. I have been spooled there in the past, also have caught lots of specks there yrs ago....WW


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Someone sent me this today. Anyone want to embed it for me?


I ran into something just like this on the Bolivar side of the Jetties years ago. I broke off and ought one on a popping cork for about 5 minutes, I wish I still had the popping cork it look like it had beaten with a meat hammer.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

jbird8791 said:


> Couple years back while running a narrow cut by Bastrop Bay we had to stop the boat to not run over a bobcat swimming across.


This happened to me in chocolate bayou today i was in shock never would have thought of seeing a big cat swimming in the winter i have seen a bobcat only one other time in person so it was cool. He was a nice brown mix color not much gray in him. Wish i could have got my phone out faster. Maybe next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

I only have a few, but here's a mystery--I was fishing a dead shrimp on a jighead at port a jetty and got one of the few hits of the day. This thing NAILED the bait and started to bolt like it was on rails. Then it stopped. Then it bolted, hard enough that it felt like it was trying to steal my rod.

Then, during the second run, I felt it jolt and the line went slack--broke the line. I thought "man, let me see if it was just a broken line or if my knot failed". When I reeled it in, hook had been snapped halfway down the shank. I have no idea what kind of fish wants a 3" shrimp, pulls like a motorboat, and breaks hooks in half, but I hope I find out someday.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Joejoe070 said:


> This happened to me in chocolate bayou today i was in shock never would have thought of seeing a big cat swimming in the winter i have seen a bobcat only one other time in person so it was cool. He was a nice brown mix color not much gray in him. Wish i could have got my phone out faster. Maybe next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seen a youtube video of 2 guys kayaking and spotted a bobcat swimming. kind of humerous bcuz that bobcat looked like it was just minding its own business as it was swimming. lol


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wadefishing in sweewater lake gal. when you could get in at the gun range all of a sudden a herd of cows being led by man on horse back was led across to greener pastures scared the heck outa me ,probably mid 80,s.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Last summer i was wading snake island. It was mid day and the bite had died off. I was wading back to the kayak when I felt a push of water zip by me when all of the sudden the water came to life....It was a school of jacks. They were running a foot of water chasing mullet. There were mullet flying everywhere. I just stood their amazed as to what happend. In a split second they turned around and the water looked like a bath tub again. 

May not be the most amazing thing on the water but probalby one of the coolest things I have seen.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Back in the 90's me and the BIL were fishing a quiet cove on Toledo Bend. I kept hearing a thrashing sound at the back of the cove and as we got closer we could see a mallard hen. She appeared to be stuck in one spot but obviously in distress. I trolled over to her and saw that she had tried to "eat" a crankbait that had been broken off on a low limb. The hook was stuck through her bill and attached to the limb. After some careful maneuvering with some pliers, I freed her from the hook and to my surprise, there was a mallard drake waiting for her just inside the brushline. Both swam off very happy to be free again. Cool sight to see.


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

*Video of bobcat swimming in Chocolate Bay*



Joejoe070 said:


> This happened to me in chocolate bayou today i was in shock never would have thought of seeing a big cat swimming in the winter i have seen a bobcat only one other time in person so it was cool. He was a nice brown mix color not much gray in him. Wish i could have got my phone out faster. Maybe next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This fella got one on video. Starts at 4:20


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

A few years ago I was in a friend's boat about 25 miles offshore from Freeport and we had a visit from an 18-20 foot whale shark. I managed to hook up to one of the many ling swimming underneath him and my friend Duwayne managed to find my camera to take some pictures of him while he was near the boat. Several times he swam so close to the stern that Duwayne's son Eric managed to pet him on the head. After hanging around for about fifteen minutes, he finally swam off. Another time I was a teenager fishing with my parents at the mouth of San Luis Pass. I was sitting on the bow of our 20 foot RMC when a tarpon over six feet long jumped out of the water so close to me I could have touched it. A little closer and we would have had him in the boat with us!


----------

